# Ryonet Offers Green Galaxy Fusion Mothership Water-Based PMS Mixing System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Green Galaxy Fusion Mothership Kit from Ryonet enables you to create any Pantone color of water-based ink by mixing Green Galaxy Fusion pigments and Clear Core and/or Opaque Core bases. The kit’s 11 Green Galaxy Fusion Pigments and six fluorescent Booster shades let you make custom colors with the same features as Green Galaxy ready-to-print water-based inks. 

With this high solids acrylic, you get advantages like longer open time in the screen and excellent print opacity. It also offers increased viscosity for enhanced pigment control and consistency during mixing. Create the shade that meets your specific color needs. 

Formulated with antiblock technology, Fusion pigments act more like inks, not drying or crushing around the cap and creating contaminants that can cause streaking. This allows for filter-less mixing, as well as more accurate measuring and greater consistency during mixing than with standard water-based pigments. 

Just add the appropriate amount of pigment to the clear, opaque or clear discharge base. Your custom formulation can be used with Green Galaxy Warp Drive water-based low-cure additive to expand your substrate versatility. Print on light or dark garments the same way you would with any Green Galaxy ink.

The Mothership contains one Green Galaxy Fusion and one Booster quart kit, plus one gallon of Clear Core Base WB and one quart of Opaque Core Base WB. It also includes 10 quart containers and lids, 10 8-inch spatulas, one Pantone book and one 2,000-gram scale. There also is an easy-to-use mobile app that allows you to enter the Pantone number, see your formula and print a label. 

For more information, go to https://wwwscreenprinting.com/green-galaxy-mothership-kit-qt.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

